# Insane LEGO Recreation Of The Battle Of Helm’s Deep From Lord Of The Rings



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm definitely not patient enough to do something like this.








LEGO Recreation Of The Battle Of Helm’s Deep From Lord Of The Rings


Battle of Helm's Deep which was pretty intense. Rich-K & Big J, the masterminds behind the gargantuan creation, said the painful process was under construction for four months before it was completed.




canyouactually.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 29, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm definitely not patient enough to do something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. So what would they need for Minas Tirith and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?!? 🤪🥴


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 30, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> OK. So what would they need for Minas Tirith and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?!? 🤪🥴


Someone did that too apparently lol


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/437834394996773822/

And here's another one:


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/proxy/OUpIqlSzlWW6_7UWyyjXlnq11zpUT9yumgTf0FEqS80iUsNQkjxUfR5QKdUNotvZzrnhUKJYxWSqvYUz54y58oE8uu_j-1fPPclBgAuerBW0Ag9XFUo


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 30, 2020)

Hokay!
I have the impression the two sets are not quite to the same scale (does LEGO have a fixed scale for such things, like the 1/72 or 1/48 scale I remember from distant model airplane building days perhaps half a century ago?)
The only imperfect comparison seems to be by using the LEGO figures as a reference, which would appear to make the Helm's Deep set larger than the Minas Tirith one, which is nonsense. The Minas Tirith set does have someone standing close by it, so that the tip of the White Tower can be estimated at being perhaps 8 feet high. As the seventh level of MT was 700 feet above the ground, and the White Tower another 300 feet high, 8 to 1000 feet gives a scale of 1/125. Now for that, the figures are *way* too large. A quick check on Wiki Germany indicates that the figures appear to be at 1/40 scale, so about three times the size they should by if my guess above is right.

I have this vague memory of Barad-dûr having been stated somewhere as being a mile high; this might be one of PJ's exaggerations, though. But 5280 feet at 1/125 scale would still make it over 42 feet high. Anyone up for Barad-dûr?!? 🤪🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 4, 2020)

For a different sort of approach, here's a scratchbuilt Helm's Deep done for a miniatures wargame:



https://imgur.com/a/KUQejLC


Click to see the building process.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 4, 2020)

That imgur thingy again!


----------

